# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Mad Chill Out Aqua

## Filipe Simões

Porque as coisas sao ciclicas e chega uma altura em que precisamos mudar, apresento então o novo pojecto em curso. 

Antes de vos dar a conhecer gostaria de perder um minuto a explicar o nome. 
Quem já viu o meu aquario, sabe que se chama 'chill out aqua', o que faz todo o sentido, é o meu canto de paz e prazer. É o meu momento Zen de cada dia. Faz todo o sentido continuar com esse nome. 
O 'Mad' surge como homenagem à pessoa que tem sido responsavel por uma serie de coisas neste projecto, aparentemente quase tudo, e que é um membro aqui do forum, ao qual gostaria de prestar aqui publicamente homenagem e agradecimento, o amigo Pedro Vicente. 

Este projecto é uma continuidade de um projecto dele.

Passemos então à parte mais tecnica da coisa.


O Aquario é um Percula 90 Modificado, vai ter uma sump em separado.

Podem ver tanto um como outro neste topico 

*Aquario Percula 90 MOd*

*Sump*: 75 X 40 X 40 com 

*Escumador:*  Replica Bubble Master 250 DIY alimentado por eheim 1265 (Mad dog skimmer)

*Circulação*: 2 x Tunze Nanostream 6045 + 3 x Resun 1200 lts/h na traseira do Percula

*Reactor Kalk:* DIY por Marcos Cavaleiro

*Reactor de Calcio*: Knop Calcium Reactor C 

*Reposição* Eheim 1265 3200 lts/h

Osmose 5 estagios, repositor Aquamedic SP3000

Controlador de PH e Controlador de temperatura

Chiller Polar Bear (Modelo Americano) apenas se necessario, até hoje as temperaturas nos aquarios la de casa nunca passaram dos 27 e apenas levavam com 1 ventoinha. 

UV 9 Watts

50 kgs de rocha viva do Chill Out Aqua

45 kgs de Areão + argamax 

Artemia NaupliStar

Agua Natural com fartura  :Smile:  

A iluminação está ainda por decidir, mas estou inclinado para uma calha com 6x39Watts T5 

De qualquer forma para iniciar terá que ser a HQI de 150W com o refletor Lumenarc DIY que já está no Chill Out. 

Talvez me tenha esquecido de alguma coisa...

Fotos de como a coisa está a ficar para breve.

Aceitam-se comentários, questões, ou o que seja.


Gostaria de agradecer a várias pessoas ainda, que me têm ajudado e muito ao longo desta caminhada. 

*A long path it is to became a true jedi!* 
My master is the greatest! Obrigado por fazeres acreditar  :Smile: 

Ao Roberto Pacheco, ao Quinzico, ao João Monteiro, à equipa reefforum (esses grandas malucos), ao Antonio Leote, ao Cesar Pinto, ao Marco Madeira.

E à malta do ALGAREEF, os Algarvios (ou deslocados) com reefs, esses são do melhor!

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas Filipe

Nome bem escolhido :SbOk:  em homenagem ao mestre dos DIY algarvio. :yb677:  

tudo num bom caminho penso eu..........

Só tenho a dizer que quanto á calha acho que tentava montar uma coisa engraçada com a HQI que já tens, pois para mim,  reefs têm de ter HQI para dar aquela magia das sombras..... :SbSourire2:  gostos não se discutem...eheh

anda lá com essas fotos :SbPoisson9:  


Força :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Filipe
quanto a iluminaçao, eu sou fã das T5 tenho uma calha de 7*54w e nao a trocava por nada, mas isso sao só os meus gostos e como deves imaginar a minha opiniao é que essa calha ficarias muito bem servido, quanto ao resto do material nada a apontar.
a tua sorte é que eu ainda nao estou ai porque senao isso já estava a bulir, conheçendo-te como conheço aposto que tens tudo para por isso a trabalhar só que tens perguiça de montar :yb668:  
quero ver umas fotos desse material todo e ve se montas isso perguiçoso  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha maninho!!!

Atão ainda és VIVO :EEK!:  ................um projecto destes e nem sequer dizes nada, TE DIEB lolllllllllllllllllllll, amanha dou-te 1 toke aki po Xinoka passar na tua casa Xingalim mais velho!!! :SbRequin2: 


P.S- Para quem não sabe pa chegar a casa do meu maninho tenho k apanhar 1 táxi até a rotunda dos semaforos, atravessar a linha de água no Ferry até à V6, apanhar o autocarro 52 até à Citroen, andar 50min a pé até ao bolo de Noiva e depois apanhar o metro (Linha cor de rosa) até a baixa dos 3 bicos lollllllllllll ufffffffff bem longe!

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ca estou eu de novo para mostra alguns dos progressos da montagem.

As coisas tem evoluido calmamente, e sem pressas, ate porque isto de se fazer as coisas com pressa nunca da certo.

A iluminacao ficou decidida tambem, e sera uma calha da Blau 8x39w, que vira especialmente da Underwater-shop. As hipoteses eram varias, mas parece-me a melhor opcao... sendo que tenho uma vida inteira para me arrepender, nao creio que aconteca.

A parte de tubagem ja esta toda montada, passamos agora a parte electrica.

Quero dividir a parte eletrica por 4 dijuntores, cada um controlando uma calha de 6 tomadas.

Uma calha para bombas, uma calha para iluminacao, uma calha para reactores e escumador e uma calha de reserva, permitindo combinar aparelhos, nao va isto estourar...

Mostrarei ainda o espaco da casa onde o dito se ira integrar. Da para ver o Chill Out Aqua, mas que ira ser desactivado, apos este estar em funcionamento.

Deixo-vos entao com as fotos...











... nao eh a sump que eh pequena, o sofa eh enorme! 

Fazer caber tudo na parte inferior do movel vai ser um verdadeiro desafio...

Sabem me dizer se as garrafas de CO2 podem funcionar deitadas? 


Agradeco qualquer comentario, ou sugestao.

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas, isso ta com bom aspecto..continua :SbOk:  
em relação ás garrafas, poder podem, mas não devem..
abraços

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Esse aquário está a desenvolver-se a um ritmo alucinante!!heheheh!

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sabes que nestas coisas dos aquarios, so as desgracas eh que acontecem depressa...

Tentei ligar a quem entenda de electricidade, mas o meu ilustre amigo seu irmao nao me atendeu... anda pelas terras do tio jardim. 

Vai-se compondo, a grande dificuldade vai ser conseguir enfiar tudo dentro do movel...

Tou a contar em 2 semanas ter agua a rodar la dentro.


Rui, das garrafas de CO2, acho que vai mesmo ficar de pe, vou ver como vou conseguir gerir o espaco.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

My dear friend Filipe, I'm anxious to see this new project develop !

Parabens Filipe tens ai uma linda sala  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Grande Roberto, 

Espero que o projecto fique tao bom como foi idealizado, pelo menos tenho tido a ajuda dos mais ilustres amigos.

A dificuldade parece-me que vai ser enfiar todas as coisas no espaco do movel, mas em breve darei mais desenvolvimentos.

Aguardo a chegada do controlador de temperatura, e ainda estou a decidir se irei usar um chiller ou nao.


Um dia vens ca a esta sala para ver o aquario ao vivo e a cores.

grande abraco!

----------


## Filipe Simões

Hoje vão ser montadas as fichas electricas e vai ficar tudo pronto para poder arrancar, pelo menos a meio gás, sem reactor de calcio ainda, e sem o mini quadro ( senao nem no verão isto tá a funcionar ).

Surgem agora aqui algumas duvidas.

Se virem as fotografias vao ver que o aquario antigo e o novo estão bem perto. 

Não estava a pensar usar a agua do antigo, até porque não efectuo uma TPA há uns 3 meses ( é mesmo assim, à grande ), no entanto é essa a rocha viva que tenho, bem como parte do substrato, que já lá estão desde o inicio ( 2 anos ou 3, já nem eu sei). Tinha pensado encher o sistema todo com agua natural. Tenho ainda cerca de 25 kgs de argamax sequinho para por no sistema também.

Conseguirei eu mudar o substrato que ainda tem uma altura consideravel, sem que isso vá baralhar as contas todas da amonia? Deverei lavar bem o substrato antes de o mudar para evitar este problema? Deverei Ciclar um e ir mudando o substrato gradualmente?
Que me aconselham a fazer neste caso?

----------


## Cesar Pinto

olha faz como quizeres mas desocupa-me esse aquario porque dentro de um mes vou precisar dele para os meus peixes ok :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


como sei o tipo de pessoa que és, sem preças nenhumas :Coradoeolhos:  
faria assim:
visto que nao tens tido qualquer cuidado com esse aquario deves de ter esse areao um pouco carregado de materia organica, portanto lavaria-o em agua salgada e colucava-o em cima do areao novo que vais colucar e lavava tambem essa rocha com agua salgada.
e penso que nao terás grandes problemas se fizeres assim

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Hoje vão ser montadas as fichas electricas e vai ficar tudo pronto para poder arrancar, pelo menos a meio gás, sem reactor de calcio ainda, e sem o mini quadro ( senao nem no verão isto tá a funcionar ).
> 
> Surgem agora aqui algumas duvidas.
> 
> Se virem as fotografias vao ver que o aquario antigo e o novo estão bem perto. 
> 
> Não estava a pensar usar a agua do antigo, até porque não efectuo uma TPA há uns 3 meses ( é mesmo assim, à grande ), no entanto é essa a rocha viva que tenho, bem como parte do substrato, que já lá estão desde o inicio ( 2 anos ou 3, já nem eu sei). Tinha pensado encher o sistema todo com agua natural. Tenho ainda cerca de 25 kgs de argamax sequinho para por no sistema também.
> 
> Conseguirei eu mudar o substrato que ainda tem uma altura consideravel, sem que isso vá baralhar as contas todas da amonia? Deverei lavar bem o substrato antes de o mudar para evitar este problema? Deverei Ciclar um e ir mudando o substrato gradualmente?
> Que me aconselham a fazer neste caso?


Eh Filipe!  :Smile: 

Eu já passei por isso 2 vezes e não me dei mal em nenhuma. Passa o substrato usado com cuidado para o novo aquario, tenta nao levar aqueles restos de agua castanha que fica.
Depois coloca o os 25kilos novos por cima do velho.

Fiz isso tudo num dia, com corais e peixes e correu tudo bem.

abraço
RP

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ta mais ou menos decidido como vai ser feita a transferencia de um lado para o outro. 

Irei pegar em toda a areia do aquario antigo e lava-la no mar, para eliminar toda a porcaria, mas creio que ainda irei manter a vida (bacterias) que ela contem.

Entretanto a rocha e os vivos fica tudo num contentor plastico a aguardar.

Vai ser todo enchido o sistema com agua natural, e no dia da recolha, sera feita a mudanca, espero este ou o proximo fim de semana, dependendo da disponibilidade de jerricans.

A montagem da parte electrica esta praticamente concluida falta apenas fixar no movel, os controladores de PH e temperatura, bem como um sistema de reposicao da aquamedic.


Para alegrar a festa, chegou hoje a calha, e ai sim, fiquei maravilhado.

Uma calha da BLAU, com 8x39w T5, ventilada e com uns suportes todos do design, um verdadeiro mimo, e que foi aconselhada pelo Rui Russo da Underwater - shop, deixo-vos o Link

A titulo exprimental ira ter lampadas tambem elas da Blau para ver como fuinciona a coisa, mas para ja estou extremamente satisfeito.

Nem os ventiladores fazem barulho, eh do mais silencioso possivel. Assim que possivel ponho ca umas fotos da dita cuja.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Irei pegar em toda a areia do aquario antigo e lava-la no mar, para eliminar toda a porcaria, mas creio que ainda irei manter a vida (bacterias) que ela contem


Filipe As bacterias anaerobicas irao morrer e as aerobicas e a infauna tambem podem morrer se nao houver oxigenio sufeciente. A minha sugestao seria apanhar a agua natural e lavar a areia num recipiente em casa e transferir-la para o novo aqua e quanto mais depressa melhor.

PS a calha tem excelente aparencia, esta companhia BLAU e Alema ?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu tinha pensado levar esse recipiente com a areia ate ao mar, eu moro a 2 kms da praia, e com a bomba que uso para puxar agua do mar, ir lavando a areia dentro dum jerrican ate sair a agua limpa. 

Seria basicamente o mesmo que lava-la em casa, mas sempre com agua corrente e vinda do mar. Achas preferivel fazer isso em casa?

A BLAU acho que deva ser alema sim. A calha esta verdadeiramente um espetaculo, e as lampadas tambem.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> eu moro a 2 kms da praia ?


Ah esqueci que moravas em Portimao e perto da praia. A temperatura do mar vai ser similar a que mantens no aqua ?

----------


## Filipe Simões

A temperatura sera diferente, pois a agua vem directa do mar, e ha cerca de 10 graus de diferenca, talvez nem tanto. 

Ao menos nao sujo nada em casa... 

Tou a espera de 2 lampadas de 25.000K para exprimentar depois, nao sei se ATI se BLAU, isso da marca ainda vou ter que confirmar.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Hoje a coisa foi para a frente mais um bocado.

A cada dia surge um problema novo, e nem sempre se encontra a solucao rapido, pelo que isto vai andando devagarinho, mas ja este bem mais longe.

Hoje foram montados na estrutura os controladores e o sistema de reposicao. 

Deixo aqui alguns registos de como as coisas estao a ficar.



Isto sera como a malta que for para dentro do aquario vai ver...





O que fica por debaixo do aquario...




De um dos lados as tomadas




e do outro os controladores, e a Bomba peristaltica do sistema de reposicao




A maravilhosa calha da BLAU





ainda sem os refletores montados...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ta porreiro força nisso. 
Isso é que se pode chamar uma calha slim  :Coradoeolhos:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ja esta em fase de testes. 

Hoje foi enchido pela terceira vez, para ser testado. Esta cheio de agua da torneira a circular para ver se esta tudo impecavel.

A bomba de retorno teve que ser outra que nao a inicialmente prevista, pois nao conseguia manter o nivel de agua estavel na sump. 
Entao de uma eheim 1265 passou para uma eheim 1250 que faz 1200 lts/h e nem pia, nao se ouve ruido absolutamente nenhum.

Nao espero ter mais problemas com a circulacao de agua a partir de agora. Ta praticamente tudo no sitio, e a faltar muito pouco, creio que este fim de semana ja vai haver mais um aquario de agua salgada a rolar. 

Vou precisar de ir buscar agua ao mar, e de jerricans, que isso eh que ta curto e nao me apetecia ter que fazer muitas viagens, se alguem aqui pelos algarves se oferecer para me emprestar alguns...


As fotos tiro amanha que hoje deixei a maquina no escritorio...

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Ainda bem que já conseguiste controlar a marés na sump hehehehe

----------


## Filipe Simões

Depois de uns pequenos atrasos, e do mau tempo, parece que a coisa ta finalmente pronta para rolar, estando apenas a faltar por agua.

Ainda tenho algumas duvidas sobre como hei-de ligar o reactor de calcio, mas como ainda nao tenho os ditos corais duros, ainda nao me vou preocupar com isso.


Entretanto e como tive que montar um aquario para alojar temporariamente os peixes do Cesar, que teve a feliz ideia de se mudar para o algarve, vou aproveitar essa montagem para tranquilamente por la a rocha viva do aquario antigo, bem como os peixes, enquanto nao se faz a mudanca. 

Estou a contar conseguir lavar o areao no mar, e depois coloca-lo no aquario, nao sabendo ao certo como vai ser em termos de ciclo, pelo que ira ficar depois uns dias com o aquario apenas a circular agua e com o areao, o que vos parece disto? 
Posteriormente ia inserindo a rocha viva e a bicharada e corais. 

Isto tem sido feito com muita calma, por vezes ate calma demais...  :SbSourire2: 



Foi ainda alterado o sistema de reposicao que deixa de ser o Aquamedic, passando a ser o da Tunze.

Como a reposicao eh feita em T e as bombas na traseira do aquario eram destinadas apenas a circular agua por detras, sairam as 3 resun, e vao ser utilizadas sim, 3x Tunze nanostream 6045 na frente. Espero que nao seja em demasia...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas 
sim ficaram ai os meus peixinhos e muito bem :Palmas:  , só uma reclamaçao ele vieram obesos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
quanto a tua ideia de colucar os peixes no outro aquario acho optima, só alterava uma coisa, o que chamas de ciclo eu faria-o com a rocha tambem no aquario pois deves de perder muita bicharada quando fores lavar o areao e se juntasses a rocha tambem ao areao ajudaria a re-colonizar o areao.
como sabes os peixes ficam bem num aquario só com agua, e tambem seria por pouco tempo.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

Boas Filipe, 

Tenho curiosidade numa coisa, como tb tenho um Percula 90; estando tu a usar uma sump com um mega escumador lá dentro, que interesse tens em ter o Percula vs um aquario normal com a mesma medida e coluna seca, ias ganhar muito mais espaço util , há aí qualquer coisa que eu não estou a ver não há?  :JmdRienVoir:  

Já pensaste em arrancar os vidros do compartimento traseiro e os plásticos de lado e montar uma coluna seca de forma a que deixasse de ser um percula e passasse a ser um aquário normal?

Eu tive de fazer um movel para o meu com estructura de aço por dentro e dava para por uma sump, mas para isso se calhar mais valia vender o Percula e por um de 90x60x60 no movel, ou não?

Parabens pelo projecto!  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simes

Ola Antonio, 

A questo com o percula prende-se com a oportunidade. Tive oportunidade de comprar o aquario, juntamente com a sump, o escumador, o movel e todas as tubagens. O projecto no era meu, apenas lhe dei continuidade.

Decidi manter os vidros traseiros porque j est destinado o que ir l acontecer, na divisoria da direita, funcionar um incubador de artemia, e ficar ainda cheio de macro algas, funcionando como refugio.  As divisorias da esquerda ficam com rocha viva, nunca gostei de layouts carregados de rocha viva, pelo que quero minimizar a utilizao de rocha na frente (parte visivel). O retorno  feito para estes dois compartimentos, circulando sempre a agua na traseira do aquario. 
Como o eliminiar a rocha da vista era uma das vontades, e na sump, por ter equipamento grande nao tinha muito espao, ficou assim. Vou ver como resulta.
Se observares o meu outro aquario, aquilo parece quase um monte de rocha, bem como quase todos os aquarios, esto todos carregados demais de rocha, e isso no  das coisas que mais me agrade. 

Como este aquario no vai ter nem muitos peixes, nem muitos corais, creio que o espao chegar, se no for o caso, l ter que se repensar na coisa, mas isso ainda levar o seu tempo.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canho

Eu logo vi que havia um plano  :SbSourire2:  !

A ideia de esconder rocha  interessante, mas tens que ter varias rochas pequenas mas que ao mesmo tempo no impeam a circulao de agua.

E tens que o ter o compartimento iluminado?

Eu pessoalmente gosto de ver as rochas , mas  fixe ver pessoas a fazer as coisas de maneira diferente!

Para fazeres o refugio no compartimento das bombas de circulao (o da direita), tens de tapar as grelhas redondas?

----------


## Filipe Simes

A rocha que tenho actualmente eh composta de blocos relativamente pequenos, de qualquer forma se existirem blocos demasiadamente grandes, pois partem-se, nao tem problema. A agua vai ser constantemente renovada pois o retorno eh feito para esse compartimento.

Para a rocha se manter nao creio que seja necessaria iluminacao. Com as algas creio que sim, que eh preciso iluminacao, mas nada de muito complexo. Depois de as ter no compartimento quero ver como evoluem.

As grelhas vao manter-se, ate porque a agua que vem da sump, vai dar tanto a esse compartimento como ao outro onde tem as rochas, e precisa de passar para a parte da frente para que possa circular pelo sistema.

----------


## Filipe Simes

e finalmente que chegam as primeiras imagens...









Levou tempo, mas ca esta.

Mais uma vez, aos incansaveis Pedro Vicente, e Bruno Quinzico, o meu Obrigado.

A culpa tambem eh deles.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Greetings young Jedi, In you I sense the force is further and further strong, still do remember that the force you must control, or it will control you.

"Biba" Filipe,  gratificante ver-te chegar a este nvel, principalmente sabendo o teu percurso...um pouco ad augusta per angusta....seguramente sabes ter caminho a percorrer, como de resto todos temos, mas ests no bom caminho.
A disposio est agradvel, a rocha  bonita e parece-me bem distribuida com cavidades entre si, to do agrado dos peixes e to importantes para permitir uma boa circulao de gua por todo o sistema. Sugeria apenas e para j, que o Sarcophyton que se encontra ao centro, seja deslocado para o lado direito na imagem (lado oposto ao da escova magntica) onde ficar por de trs de RV que l est sobressaindo de l o seu topo em forma de cogumelo. Quanto s bombas agora visveis, sugeria que lhes fizesses uma rocha falsa em espuma de poliuretano que  leve e fcil de fixar e rapidamente ficar disfarada de verdadeira RV dando assim um ar mais natural. Se no quiseres usar espuma de poliuretano, podes sempre usar rochas ou tneis falsos de modelismo ferrovirio sem qualquer acabamento que faro o mesmo efeito e so igualmente leves. Aqui tens um frum de modelismo ferrovirio http://www.amfp-modelismo.org/ e aqui uma loja on-line especializada http://www.comboioselectricos.com/ e aqui maquetas pr moldadas www.noch.de e h muitas outras possibilidades. Fica a sugesto.

The good work carry on you must and will Young Jedi, but beware of the Dark Force, to strong it is 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Greetings master jedi, the path, always the path.

Para desespero de alguns, isto tem sido tudo feito com muita calma, nao fosse o meu pai de evora... 

Infelizmente nem tudo da para ser como nos queremos ou imaginamos. 
O sarco ta meio abananado, desde que mudou de aquario que fechou e nao abriu mais, assim como os green star polyps, entao optei por deixa-lo ficar por ali, nao fosse o animal stressar-se em demasia, e fazer uma santa birra pra vida. 

Pensei em por as bombas de circulacao ambas por detras da rocha, a apontar para cima, mas havia a limitacao do cabo e como nao estava com vontade de fazer enxertos a cabos... mas ainda nao esta totalmente descartada a hipotese. 

As bombas ate nem sao muito grandes, metendo uma capa mesmo que ficticia iria aumentar o tamanho das bombas, iria torna-las mais visiveis, e acho que iria gostar menos. Ou entao teria que repensar a colocacao das bombas, o que iria novamente dar ao problema do cabo... mais dia menos dia vao estar cobertas de coralina... espero!

As fotos foram feitas meio ha pressa, mas ha 3 blocos como se fossem 3 montes, sendo que por debaixo tem "grutas" e por detras das rochas ha muito espaco para os peixes.

Isto conseguiu-se porque a sump tem a mesma quantidade de rocha que o aquario principal. No aquario ha ainda mais rocha que nao esta visivel, por detras do vidro, de lembrar que isto eh um percula modificado. Do lado direito do aquario onde tem aquelas coisitas redondas, ai por tras tem um refugio com marco algas, e eh onde sai a agua do retorno.

Esta a faltar ligar o reactor de calcio, mas ja faltou mais... muito mais!

Grande mestre, obrigado pelas palavras de apoio e pela inspiracao.

May the force be with you!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Greetings master jedi, the path, always the path.


Greentings  young Jedi, The path it is, for the way it is to reach enlightment, knowledge and wisdom.




> Para desespero de alguns, isto tem sido tudo feito com muita calma, nao fosse o meu pai de evora...


Esses ainda no aprenderam! Isto mais do que estar a ser feito com muita calma, et a ser feito com alma, sentimento, cada pedao  sentido e apreciado em pleno porque  planeado, pensado, observado...sentido...procura-se construir um Diorama da natureza num pedacinho de mar domstico.




> Infelizmente nem tudo da para ser como nos queremos ou imaginamos. 
> O sarco ta meio abananado, desde que mudou de aquario que fechou e nao abriu mais, assim como os green star polyps, entao optei por deixa-lo ficar por ali, nao fosse o animal stressar-se em demasia, e fazer uma santa birra pra vida.


Ora a reside uma boa base de aprendizagem porque se fosse tudo um livro aberto ou folheto de instrues, poderamos comprar tudo pronto no supermercado e seguramente que na natureza as coisas iriam melhor porque saberamos e entenderamos como funciona, o que fazer o que no fazer, sentiramos mais e melhor do que o que j conseguimos sentir, e no me refiro s a ns, os poucos que mantm pedacinhos de mar em casa, refiro-me a toda a humanidade. Por isso devemos fazer dos desaires, motores de impulso para a evoluo do conhecimento com consequente melhor desempenho, melhores resultados.
O que te est a acontecer tanto ao Sarcophyton como  Pachyclavularia  uma resposta  instabilidade do meio que nestas alturas  sempre aspecto presente. O sistema ainda  muito jovem e est a consolidar-se, por isso no devers estranhar se levar 3 ou 4 ou mesmo mais semanas at que os corais voltem a reagir pela positiva. A mexer ser agora porque se o fizeres quando comearem a abrir, podem voltar a reagir mal novamente e ficam mais umas semanas fechados ou pior. No te preocupes e deixa o sistema estabilizar que os bichos tm boas hipteses de se aguentarem e recuperarem o seu esplendor. 




> Pensei em por as bombas de circulao ambas por de trs da rocha, a apontar para cima, mas havia a limitao do cabo e como no estava com vontade de fazer enxertos a cabos... mas ainda no esta totalmente descartada a hiptese. 
> 
> As bombas ate nem so muito grandes, metendo uma capa mesmo que fictcia iria aumentar o tamanho das bombas, iria torna-las mais visveis, e acho que iria gostar menos. Ou ento teria que repensar a colocao das bombas, o que iria novamente dar ao problema do cabo... mais dia menos dia vo estar cobertas de coralina... espero!


No est mal visto, tambm  um facto que se ficarem cobertas de coralina "desaparecem" ou "fundem-se" com a natureza,  uma questo de aguardar tranquilamente.




> As fotos foram feitas meio h pressa, mas h 3 blocos como se fossem 3 montes, sendo que por debaixo tem "grutas" e por de trs das rochas h muito espao para os peixes.
> 
> Isto conseguiu-se porque a sump tem a mesma quantidade de rocha que o aqurio principal. No aqurio h ainda mais rocha que no esta visvel, por de trs do vidro, de lembrar que isto eh um percula modificado. Do lado direito do aqurio onde tem aquelas coisitas redondas, ai por trs tem um refugio com marco algas, e eh onde sai a agua do retorno.


 uma abordagem vivel porm faz a coisa de modo a que as partculas em suspenso no se acumulem na RV situada na caixa depuradora (=sump) porque numa caixa depuradora "livre", ou seja s com equipamentos,  fcil ou relativamente fcil de aspirar as partculas que l vo parar, e so bastantes se a circulao no sistema estiver bem orientada, com RV l dentro fica mais difcil e essas partculas acumuladas so fonte de nitratos, fosfatos, etc... que no queremos. Por isso v a melhor maneira de evitar estas acumulaes. 




> Esta a faltar ligar o reactor de clcio, mas j faltou mais... muito mais!


Claro e  normal, tal como "Roma e Pavia no se fizeram num dia", alm disso o reactor de clcio s te ir ser mais necessrio quando tiveres o sistema estabilizado e com corais que o justifiquem. Colocar reactor de clcio antes de ter o sistema equilibrado/estabilizado pode atrasar o equilbrio ou desequilibrar ainda mais o sistema e se no houver corais que absorvam o clcio debitado, acabas a acumular com tudo de mau que isso tem. Trabalha para j com Kalk, reactor ou pinga pinga, e vai construindo.




> Grande mestre, obrigado pelas palavras de apoio e pela inspirao.
> 
> May the force be with you!


Talvez um dia venha a ser um mestre, mas para j percorro o caminho (=The path) como todos e aprendo como todos e com todos. :SbOk3:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Boas filipe,
Est muito bom.
Que lampadas  estas a usar?

----------


## Filipe Simes

boas hugo, 

2 ATI Pro Coral (vermelhas)

2 ATI BRANCAS nao me lembro o nome, mas acho que  blue special, ou coisa parecida. 

2 Blau Actinicas

2 Blau 15.000k

Se nao estou em erro  isto. Gostava de ter umas ATI PURPLE para ver a diferena para as ProCoral.

Curiosamente apenas com as ati brancas e as ati pro coral o efeito que da  muito parecido as HQI com os reflexos na agua, nao sei se me fao entender.

a configurao  a seguinte

branca-actinica-branca-vermelha-branca-vermelha-branca-actinica

Esperemos que ainda fique melhor, mas para j e com 2 semanas, estou contente.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Curiosamente apenas com as ati brancas e as ati pro coral o efeito que da  muito parecido as HQI com os reflexos na agua, nao sei se me fao entender.


Isto s se aplica se comparares com uma HQI de 150W a uns 80 cm do fundo e mesmo assim nem fica to parecido!

----------


## Jos Francisco Duarte

> boas hugo, 
> 
> 2 ATI Pro Coral (vermelhas)
> 
> ...
> Se nao estou em erro  isto. Gostava de ter umas ATI PURPLE para ver a diferena para as ProCoral.
> 
> ...


Boas Filipe...

Desculpa a correco mas deves querer dizer "Pro Color"!

Essas ATI Purple, so novas?? Nunca tinha ouvido falar...

Abraos!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas Filipe...
> 
> Desculpa a correco mas deves querer dizer "Pro Color"!
> 
> Essas ATI Purple, so novas?? Nunca tinha ouvido falar...
> 
> Abraos!


 :Ol: Viva Francisco
Antes de mais aproveito para explicar o acrnimo ATI = Aquarium Technik Innovation fr irh Aquarium = Inovao Tcnica de Aqurios para o seu Aqurio.
Nesse sentido e relativamente s lmpadas em causa tens aqui as explicaes http://www.atiaquaristik.com/index.php?id=146,0,0,1,0,0
Penso que as ATI Purple sero as Procolor, que tm um tom que isolado parece avermelhado em conjunto com a Blue plus fica mais violeta do que propriamente purpura ou violeta, aqui podes ver melhor http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=1.



Blue Plus + Procolor


Combinao 2 Blue Plus + 2 Blue Special + 2 Procolor


Procolor


A Korallen zucht  que tem as Fidji  Purple. Mesmo assim fico na dvida e tens aqui imagens ATI purple T5

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo Ferreira

Tens uma boa combinao. contudo penso que ganhavas se trocasses as de 15.000 por umas de 10.000K.

Eu no meu tenho 2 Korrallenzuch Fiji Purple e posso dizer que so simplesmente espectaculares. Realam bastante as tonalidades rosadas/vermelhas e do uma profundidade incrivel ao aquario.
No meu coloquei 2 purple + 4 Korralenzuch Coral light(10.000) + 2 Narva Pure actinic e gostei muito desta combinao quer em termos de cor como de crescimento.

----------


## Filipe Simes

Pro color, tem toda a razao o amigo Francisco.

As lampadas agora ficam assim como estao, ate porque nao tenho la quase nada para atestar os efeitos no crescimento do que quer que seja, mas sera para ir testar novas combinacoes, apesar de achar que aquilo ja tem tanta luz.

As lampadas nao tem esse tom que aparece nas imagens do Pedro Nuno, sao bem mais avermelhadas, mas quando tiver hipoteses tiro umas fotos delas ligadas. 

Quis arranjar uma dessas purple mas nao consegui, e como nunca tinha ouvido falar destas e nao sou muito avesso a experimentacoes, la vieram, e estou satisfeito com as cores. A calha ocupa toda a largura do aquario por isso nao ha pontos com menos luz. 

De quem eh o aquario das fotos Pedro Nuno?

Perdoem-me se me baralhar um bocado com os termos e marcas, mas isto tem sido muito informacao ao mesmo tempo, e o alzheimer ja comeca a roer...

Agora lampadas novas so daqui a uns meses...


Para ja tenho que resolver a historia do reactor de calcio...



Ah! e nao vou por Kalk a pingar, depois de ler o que diz aqui o ricardo miozzo sobre o reactor de calcio no forum, e mais algumas informacoes aqui e ali, resolvi eliminar o reactor de kalk, porque me parece que ha aqui umas quantas coisas que se baralham.
O reactor de calcio por si so e bem regulado nao fornece tudo o que o sistema necessita?
Pelo que andei a ler nao faria muito sentido usar as duas coisas em conjunto, iria saturar a agua eventualmente e ai a coisa era menos saudavel.
Foi uma decisao, que ate nem me parece assim muito descabida, acho que ja fiz coisas piores.
Ha mesmo necessidade de, quando se tem um reactor de calcio a funcionar, bem regulado, com media boa, pingar kalk?




um aparte, isto ainda nao fica acabado este fim de semana, porque ando a tirar o curso de mergulho... um dia destes vamos todos ver peixinhos nos aquarios grandes  :Smile:

----------


## Fbio Tugonon

Parabens maninho, est mto Fixe :Palmas:  .................ver se passo ai este Fim-de-semana com a minha Xinokinha, ha mto k ando para passar em tua casa(k fica a 5minutos da minha lolllllllll), mas no tem sido fcil!!


P.S. - Na loja j tenho 1 Aqua de 22L com iluminao da Arcadia, 1 Koralia 900l/h, 4Kg de rocha viva carregada de alga coralina k vou retirar do Aqua Grande e um nano skimmer(Sample) k deve chegar esta semana da china foi fruto de 1 contacto k fiz na InterZoo, vou fazer 1 nanico como o nosso friend Pedro Vicente(Obrigado pela Xnia bro), ficou demais!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Jos Francisco Duarte

> Viva Francisco
> Antes de mais aproveito para explicar o acrnimo ATI = Aquarium Technik Innovation fr irh Aquarium = Inovao Tcnica de Aqurios para o seu Aqurio.
> Nesse sentido e relativamente s lmpadas em causa tens aqui as explicaes http://www.atiaquaristik.com/index.php?id=146,0,0,1,0,0
> Penso que as ATI Purple sero as Procolor, que tm um tom que isolado parece avermelhado em conjunto com a Blue plus fica mais violeta do que propriamente purpura ou violeta, aqui podes ver melhor http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=1.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Plus + Procolor
> 
> ...


Ol, Pedro, Filipe e resto da malta reefforense...  :Ol:  
De facto essa pgina (ATI)  me bastante familiar, pelo que fiquei algo surpreendido quando vejo que a ATI tinha lanado uma nova lmpada (apesar de h algum tempo atrs a pgina, no tinha tudo)...

Assim e com o esclarecimento (pois no conheo as lmpadas da Korallen Zucht, talvez comece a trocar as primeiras por estas, para experimentar) faz todo o sentido, sendo que pelo que li no RC, a KZ est melhor cotada que a ATI, enfim no fao a mnima ideia de qual melhor, como j referi apenas conheo a ATI. 

Tenho no meu a configurao - 80W + 2 x 24W - Blue Plus, 2 x 24W Blue Special - 1x80W Pro Color. Isto mais 3x150W HQI... Num total de 706W para uma rea de 180x65x40 (estou a retirar 15 cm de DSB).

Estou satisfeito com o efeito e luminosidade das T5, talvez substitusse 2 x 24W Blue Plus por Blue Special, mais  semelhana do que tem o Filipe, que julgo ter uma combinao muito equilibrada!

A montagem est de resto muito boa e com a ajuda da grande perca aqui da zona (o Csar entenda-se, a quem aproveito para mandar um abrao) acredito que esse seja um aqurio de referncia a do sul!

Abraos a todos...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> De quem eh o aquario das fotos Pedro Nuno?


Viva Filipe
Pertence a um tal de Fijiblue cujos posts podes ver aqui http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=1.




> Para ja tenho que resolver a historia do reactor de calcio...
> 
> Ah! e nao vou por Kalk a pingar, depois de ler o que diz aqui o ricardo miozzo sobre o reactor de calcio no forum, e mais algumas informacoes aqui e ali, resolvi eliminar o reactor de kalk, porque me parece que ha aqui umas quantas coisas que se baralham.
> O reactor de calcio por si so e bem regulado nao fornece tudo o que o sistema necessita?


Sim fornece, s que enquanto o sistema no estiver estabilizado pode ser complicado de o afinar e por isso o pingar kalk  uma abordagem mais fcil pelo menos no inicio.




> Pelo que andei a ler nao faria muito sentido usar as duas coisas em conjunto, iria saturar a agua eventualmente e ai a coisa era menos saudavel.
> Foi uma decisao, que ate nem me parece assim muito descabida, acho que ja fiz coisas piores.
> Ha mesmo necessidade de, quando se tem um reactor de calcio a funcionar, bem regulado, com media boa, pingar kalk?


Pode de facto resultar nisso, mas muitos membros usam o reactor de kalk como meio de repor gua doce evaporada e no tem necessariamente os dois equipamentos ligados ao mesmo tempo. Mas se sentes que irs gerir melhor assim, ento avana que c estaremos para ajudar no que pudermos e tu no fazes coisas piores, apenas e como todos ns, ests a aprender. S farias coisas piores se soubesses que o que estavas a fazer era de facto mau e o fizesses, ora quando sabes que  mau no fazes, alm disso quando no sabes costumas perguntar.
A necessidade ser relativa e pode ser til ter reactor de Kalk para repor gua doce perdida com a vantagem do Kalk em si e o facto de precipitar fosfatos.[/quote] 




> um aparte, isto ainda nao fica acabado este fim de semana, porque ando a tirar o curso de mergulho... um dia destes vamos todos ver peixinhos nos aquarios grandes


Quando acabares o curso no te esqueas de te apresentar aqui Mergulhadores REEFFORUM 			 			( 1 2 3)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simes

Entretanto hoje de noite mudei o sarco de sitio, mas tive uma ma impressao do mesmo, ele para alem de fechado , criou um burado enorme no "caule" pelo que nao sei se estara muito saudavel. Nao gostava nada de o perder, pois ja ca anda desde o inicio praticamente e era uma perda sentimental ja.

Tenho tambem que resolver qualquer coisa porque tenho montes de particulas em suspensao, devo arranjar carvao activado e meter por la para ver se aquilo desaparece... aceitam-se sugestoes.

Tenho que por aquilo a pingar kalk, mas como dei numa de comodista e pus um sistema da tunze a fazer a reposicao da agua evaporada, e nao me deu para grandes configuracoes, nao tou a ver como aquilo que mete logo 1 litro ou mais de agua para repor possa ser acopolado ao reactor de kalk sem ter uma peristaltica disponivel, e nao me estava a apetecer nada ter que montar 1 novamente, pois acabei de a tirar de la... ehehehhehehe

Tou mesmo a ver eu a usar a velha garrafa de plastico e o tubo do soro...

Aparentemente ta tudo com bom aspecto.


Novamente e em relacao as luzes, isto por vezes parece-me luz em demasia, o aquario nao eh assim tao largo, deve ter uns 45cms , que deve ser a mesma largura da calha, e com as 8 lampadas ligadas eh uma doidisse de luz. A parte porreira eh que esta entre a sala de jantar e a sala de estar e que nao preciso de mais iluminacao praticamente. Ja nem preciso de velas para fazer o jantar catita. Benditos watts.
Sem duvida alguma que estou muito satisfeito com as lampadas, especialmente com as ProColor, foram uma boa aposta. 

Na altura em que me andei a aconselhar contigo Pedro Nuno, apareceram estas lampadas e fui por ali, de resto nao mudei muito sobre o que tinhamos falado. 




> A montagem est de resto muito boa e com a ajuda da grande perca aqui da zona (o Csar entenda-se, a quem aproveito para mandar um abrao) acredito que esse seja um aqurio de referncia a do sul!


O Cesar tem dado as dicas, mas tambem ele tem andado ocupado, pelo que nao passou ainda ca em casa para ver a coisa a funcionar, tambem ele montou o sistema dele numa velocidade relampago, e diga-se de passagem que ta um mimo. Ainda cheguei a ter os peixes dele ca em casa por uns tempos num outro aquario montado apenas para o efeito. 

Agora tendo um pouco mais de tempo eh fazer umas churrascadas e ver os jogos do euro ca em casa... para quem viu o sofa no inicio do post pode imaginar a quantidade de gente que ca vem... :SbBiere5:  

A minha unica pena eh nao haver mesmo uma loja dedicada ca para estas bandas, ha umas em faro que esta no inicio desta coisa dos salgados e costuma ter umas coisas porreiras, e ate tenho la ido de vez em quando, mas agora que vou entrar numa fase de decidir por mais algum peixito, ja tou a ver a dificuldade que vai ser... sendo que nao compro nada oriundo da Lusoreef, nem da TMC Iberia, por uma questao de principio. 

O Pedro Vicente e o Bruno Quinzinco mais uma vez, foram incansaveis e de uma ajuda enorme.

Aproveito ainda para agradecer ao Cesar as frags, ao Vitor Pestana as dicas as frags e o saco de cimento, ao Pedro Nuno e ao Roberto as palavras de incentivo, a simpatia e disponibilidade, muito disto so foi possivel porque eles me mantiveram no caminho. 

A quem quiser ca aparecer em casa, basta avisar e trazer um six pack!

----------


## Fbio Tugonon

Aloha...

Cheguei mem agora de casa do Filipe, e akilo t mto fixe(5 Estrelas), Parabens :Palmas:  depois fomos  casa do Pedro Vicente k tb  nosso vizinho e ele tem 1 nanico mto Bomba clic clic Bummmmmmmm tb est de Parabens :Palmas: , dentro de poucos dias tb vou montar 1 nano, com coisas k vou retirar do outro Aqua...........Novidades pa breve :SbRequin2:

----------


## Filipe Simes

Obrigado Xingalin Junior.

Isto ainda ta no inicio, esperemos que corra sempre bem, e que um dia se pareca com um aquario. Para ja eh pouco mais que um monte de rocha. 
Para a proxima nao esquecer de trazer um SixPack, para nao termos que ir cravar coca colas ao Pedro. 

Ainda falta tirar o chill out aqua daqui da sala, um dia destes vens ca comer uns grelhadinhos e ajudas...

----------


## Filipe Simes

Fazendo um pequeno update, foi introduzido um ODONUS NIGER, que ja perseguia ha algum tempo.

Teve uma bela recepcao por parte do zebrassoma, mas felizmente que a pele do tipo deve ser impenetravel, que nem marca ficou. Hoje e passada uma semana parece que se toleram bem.

O Odonus Niger eh um verdadeiro animal a comer,  nem sei onde ele mete tanta comida. 


Com a chegada do calor, e com as noites a ficarem quentes a serio, a temperatura no aquario acabou por subir tambem. Ja ia por dois dias consecutivos a bater nos 29, pelo que fui obrigado a ligar o chiller. 
Comprei-o ha 2 anos e nunca o tinha ligado, nunca tinha sido efectivamente necessairo. Pareceu-me uma boa oportunidade para o testar, e funciona. Como o chiller eh americano, so tem a escala em graus farnheit, entao ta a bater nos 79, que faz com que no controlador de temperatura mostre 26,2. 

O aquario parece-me que corre suavemente, apenas por resolver as particulas em suspensao na agua. Ja comecou a aparecer alga coralina nas bombas de circulacao, e ainda tem apenas 1 mes de montado, nao leva adicoes de kalk, tenho estado a espera de oportunidade para montar o reactor de calcio. O tempo nao estica infelizmente.

Durante 1 mes foi feita apenas uma TPA, mas espero ir fazendo TPAs de 20 Lts de 2 em 2 semanas, e mais tarde espero conseguir fazer semanalmente, sempre com agua natural.

Gostava de arranjar um SIX LINE WRASSE, e ainda mais 1 ou 2 peixes, ainda por definir, com uma forte componete de cor, pelo que se aceitam opinioes.

Hoje ah noite devo conseguir tirar umas fotos, tenho ca uma maquina para testar com umas lentes maravilhosas. La ver o que sai dali.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo Filipe Simes
Ainda no tinha tido um bocadinho para vasculhar estas maravilhas 
onde esta incluido o teu aqurio 
Realmente esta muito bonito Parabns Filipe

----------


## Filipe Simes

Obrigado pelas palavras amigo Henrique.

Hoje vim fazer um pequeno update.

Ha uns dias foi introduzida uma Salaria Fasciatus, que veio do aquario do Pedro Vicente, ela la nao se estava a dar bem, e veio pra ca a ver se nao quinava.

Passadas umas 2 semanas, ate se tem portado bem, vai limpando a rocha.

O Odonus tem um apetite voraz, nao sei onde vai parar a querer comer assim tanto.

Hoje fui apanhar Seticaudatas, e a apanha ate foi boa, trouxe uns quantos para casa, ja granditos, e mal entraram no aquario, o Odonus limpou o cebo a todos, num apice. Limpou 1 que era do tamanho dele, e ai ja me comecei a assustar.

Quando introduzi o Odonus sabia que tinha no meu aquario um Lysmata aboinensis, e que ja ca anda ha 2 anos. Curiosamente, no dia que o Odonus foi introduzido, a recepcao foi feita por este lysmata, que se atirou a ele para o limpar, e nunca, depois disso, vi que o Odonus tivesse alguma perdilecao pelo camarao, nem tao pouco vontade de o comer.

Hoje porem vi um lado que desconhecia do Odonus, e assustou-me. Nao sei se ele ira associar o Aboinensis ah sua dieta, ele despachou uns 5 lysmatas de tamanho medio em menos de nada, afinal estas coisas estao-lhe no codigo genetico.

Uma outra coisa aconteceu hoje, e isso sim, esta a desagradar-me e bastante.

Tenho uma montipora na qual apareceu uma zona toda branca de um dia para o outro, e descobri que tinha la nudibranqueos, uns brancos com umas antenazitas ao longo de todo o corpo, com cerca de 2 a 3 mm. Era gajo para gostar destes bichos nao fossem eles despachar o coral que mais tenho tentado preservar. Tirei toda a rocha e como tenho a montipora colada, tentei retirar todos os bicharocos com uma lamina. Amanha vou ver como evolui a questao. Que me sugerem em relacao a isto?

Pensei ainda em partir esta montipora em 3 ou 4 bocados a fim de conseguir preservar 1 que seja. Tou ainda a pensar montar um aquario de quarentena apenas para corais. Acham boa ideia?

As fotos acabei por nao as tirar da ultima vez.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Ol Filipe

Em relao aos nudibranquios, o maior problema sao os ovos, pois tens de os retirar todos, seno a colonia continua e nao consegues erradicar de maneira nenhuma essa mesma praga.
Poders no entanto dar um banho de iodo com agua do mar numa bacia  parte ao coral, em questao e esfreg-lo todo com uma escova de dentes a ver se consegues erradicar os ovos.
Caso nao tenhas sucesso com esta soluo, deveras entar fazer um frag de uma parte limpa de forma a safar o coral.



Abrao
Paulo

----------


## Filipe Simes

Eh que nem faco ideia de onde vieram estes nudibranqueos. 

Nao foi nada recentemente introduzido neste aquario. So se ja la vinham e so agora se deram a conhecer.

amanha vou ver como evolui. Esse iodo eh o mesmo que se adiciona (tipo da red sea) ou eh tintura de iodo? ou outro iodo ainda...

Ha algum animal que os coma?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Eh que nem faco ideia de onde vieram estes nudibranqueos. 
> 
> Nao foi nada recentemente introduzido neste aquario. So se ja la vinham e so agora se deram a conhecer.
> 
> amanha vou ver como evolui. Esse iodo eh o mesmo que se adiciona (tipo da red sea) ou eh tintura de iodo? ou outro iodo ainda...
> 
> Ha algum animal que os coma?


Olá Filipe

Perdador para nudibranqueos nao existe, em relaçao ao iodo existe um cocentrado da kent que é optimo para isso.


abraço
paulo

----------


## Filipe Simões

O concentrado nao o consigo por aqui, com a brevidade que se impunha. 

Retirei a pedra, e limpei a montipora com uma escova para lavar placas dentarias, e com todo o procedimento consegui lixar completamente o layout que tanto me agradava. Ainda retirei 1 nudibranqueo da montipora, mas nao consegui ver mais. 

Aquilo ficou feio, muito feio. 

Vou este fim de semana montar um aquario de quarentena para os corais, visto que peixes nao devem entrar mais no sistema. 


Este fim de semana irei apanhas bicharada para a equipa de limpeza que ja esta fraca, e talvez mais seticaudatas. 
O Odonus encheu tanto o bucho de seticaudatas que hoje anda tolo, parece uma bola com barbatanas.

Odonus 1

Odonus 2

Nenhum destes dois eh o meu, mas os videos apresentam um comportamento muito curioso.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Uma outra coisa aconteceu hoje, e isso sim, esta a desagradar-me e bastante.
> 
> Tenho uma montipora na qual apareceu uma zona toda branca de um dia para o outro, e descobri que tinha la nudibranqueos, uns brancos com umas antenazitas ao longo de todo o corpo, com cerca de 2 a 3 mm. Era gajo para gostar destes bichos nao fossem eles despachar o coral que mais tenho tentado preservar. Tirei toda a rocha e como tenho a montipora colada, tentei retirar todos os bicharocos com uma lamina. Amanha vou ver como evolui a questao. Que me sugerem em relacao a isto?
> 
> Pensei ainda em partir esta montipora em 3 ou 4 bocados a fim de conseguir preservar 1 que seja. Tou ainda a pensar montar um aquario de quarentena apenas para corais. Acham boa ideia?


Amigo Filipe.... esses bichos são tramados.

Prepara um recipiente com cerca de 500ml de agua do aquário, desfaz 4 dentes de alho num almofariz e mistura tudo.

Coloca o coral no recipiente durante 30 minutos.

Além desta receita ser "n" vezes melhor que o tratamento de iodo é practicamente gratuito.

Quer este procedimento quer os há base de iodo não matam os ovos, pelo que terás que manter o coral durante 3 meses sob observação constante.

Podes também usar LEVAMISOL, medicamento usado por veterinarios para o tratamento de vermes (lombrigas), mas tal como os outros medicamentos não matam os ovos.

Pestana

----------


## Filipe Simões

O meu medo eh ter desses ovos espalhados pelo aquario.

As frags que ca estao de montipora nem sao muito grandes, tu conhece-las bem  :Smile:   mas tao colados a rocha, e nao consigo ver nada, alias, eu nao vejo grande coisa, ja devem ter reparado ai pela foto, que o meu melhor nao sao mesmo os olhos.

De qualquer forma, o pocedimento daqui para a frente sera tudo a passar por um aqua de quarentena, seja qual for a proveniencia.

Agora depois de durante 2 dias ter andado a esfregar o coral, nao me parece que mais um tratamento o ajude, senao morre da cura em vez de morrer da doenca, que vos parece?

Obrigado pelas dicas Pestana, e Oliveira.

----------


## Ingo Barao

granda filipe
sim Sr.
gostei muito deste teu aqua.
 :tutasla:  
abraco

----------


## Filipe Simões

Grande Ingo, ainda tou a tua espera para irmos as cervejolas!

Um update

Foi instalado um reactor de kalkwasser a funcionar 24/7 que funcionara durante pelo menos 2 meses. Esta ligada ao sistema de reposicao da tunze, que acciona uma peristaltica. Durante os periodos em que eh adicionado Kalk, o ph nem mexe.

Foi tambem alterado o retorno que deixou de ser uma eheim, e agora eh uma sicce de 2500 lts hora.
Aqui notei uma diferenca brutal na eficiencia do escumador.

Foi feita a iluminacao para o refugio, e agora tenho umas duvidas, a iluminacao para o refugio devera ser alguma iluminacao especial, ou qualquer coisa serve? 

No refugio eh necessario muita pouca alguma ou quase nenhuma circulacao?


*May the force be with us!*

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Foi feita a iluminacao para o refugio, e agora tenho umas duvidas, a iluminacao para o refugio devera ser alguma iluminacao especial, ou qualquer coisa serve? 
> 
> No refugio eh necessario muita pouca alguma ou quase nenhuma circulacao?
> 
> 
> *May the force be with us!*


Greetings young jedi night...good to see you making progress...

Depende do que lá tiveres. Se for um leito de areia profundo remoto sem mais nada, não necessita de luz, mas para fazeres uma iluminação para o refúgio é porque lá vais colocar macroalgas ou então não seria necessária a iluminação e não é necessário um holofote :SbSourire: ...bastará uma ou duas T5 aí de 12000K já a prever eventual colocação de um frag ou outro ou coral a "repousar" temporáriamente no refúgio, e a coisa fica feita.
Quanto à circulação eu optei pelo mais fraquinho que pude, e coloquei uma Hydor Pico mais fraquinha que há no mercado, por isso muito lento para que a água que é bombeada da caixa depuradora (=sump) lá fique o mais tempo possivel de modo a potenciar ainda mais a acção do leito de areia profundo antes de sair para a caixa depuradora por transbordo do bordo zero (=zero edge) que constitui o topo do vidro de separação entre refúgio e caixa depuradora (=sump) que lhe está anexa, tudo muito suave com Chaetomorpha e muita micro fauna. Fica a sugestão

May the Force Be With You
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu hoje vou tentar tirar fotografias que consigam ilustrar o que se passa.

O Percula tem aquela divisao na traseira, e uma dessas divisões tá a ser utilizada com refugio. 
Não tem areia, apenas mesmo macro algas, nem irei lá por areia, porque é um espaço praticamente inacessivel e se por ventura decidisse mudar alguma coisa, nao o conseguiria facilmente. 

O que estou a pensar é ir retirando rocha viva do aquario, e da propria Sump, ocupando esses espaços com macro algas. eventualmente uma DSB daquelas que se viram por aqui em fotos feitas em Fundos de Garrafão plastico, se não estou em erro.

*Pergunta:*
A DSB (leito de areia profundo) poderá ser feita com areia da praia? há alguma desvantagem? vantagem? problema? Virá a areia da praia ja com bacterias?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Eu hoje vou tentar tirar fotografias que consigam ilustrar o que se passa.
> 
> O Percula tem aquela divisão na traseira, e uma dessas divisões tá a ser utilizada com refugio. 
> Não tem areia, apenas mesmo macro algas, nem irei lá por areia, porque é um espaço praticamente inacessível e se por ventura decidisse mudar alguma coisa, não o conseguiria facilmente. 
> 
> O que estou a pensar é ir retirando rocha viva do aquário, e da própria Sump, ocupando esses espaços com macro algas. eventualmente uma DSB daquelas que se viram por aqui em fotos feitas em Fundos de Garrafão plástico, se não estou em erro.
> 
> *Pergunta:*
> A DSB (leito de areia profundo) poderá ser feita com areia da praia? há alguma desvantagem? vantagem? problema? Virá a areia da praia ja com bacterias?



Greetings young jedi night...
Uma abordagem bem ponderada a que sugeria se puderes, usar também tridacnas ou ostras, sendo que no caso das tridacnas colocarias no sistema, se forem ostras, coloca uma ou duas junto das macro algas de modo a poderes vigiar diariamente e intervir se necessário. Estes bivalves são excelentes filtros de nitratos que retiram da água para se alimentarem. Eu actualmente estou à procura de tridacnas e uma ostra para essa finalidade, sendo que as tridacnas serão para colocar no sistema e a ostra para o refúgio, sempre vigiada para o caso de avariar. Fica a sugestão

Relativamente aos leitos de areia profunda sugeria que lesses estes artigos porque justamente te dão pelo menos hipóteses/ideias para substrato adequado para leitos de areia profundos. 

L.A.P - Potencial do Leito de Areia Profundo

e já agora este aqui também Uma Introdução Aos Leitos de Areia Profundos

Como dei prioridade a um outro artigo do Ron Shimek que irá ser publicado hoje ou amanhã, este aqui já traduzi e estou a acabar os retoques para publicar cá e depois do artigo que acima mencionei, mas entretanto vai consultando na página da net do Ron ShimekDeep Sand Beds - Ron Shimek

O problema da areia de praia ou da nossa areia das nossas praias, é de que podem conter materiais naturais que não sejam bons para o recife e podem não ter a granulometria adequada para um leito de areia profundo. Para evitar erros, eu prefiro a areia de coral na granulometria/granulometrias adequadas e alturas adequadas. Quanto a organismos/bactérias indesejados, quem usa água natural pouca diferença fará porque na água natural já vem muita coisa de bicharada que não vemos, mas está lá!!!

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

Vou entao ler esses artigos.

Onde costumo ir apanhar bichos para as equipas de limpeza apanho volta e meia ostras. 

Eu devo ir até la durante o fim de semana, se der com alguma ostra, mando-te pelo correio. 

Este fim de semana passado tive a companhia do Vitor Pestana e andamos por lá a encontrar bicharadas. Veio um ouriço amarelo para o sistema. Lá ver se faz alguma coisa.

Uma outra questão que volta e meia me assola e que volta e meia penso nisso.

*A alga coralina é de alguma forma benefica para o aquario, ou é apenas um sintoma?*

Se é benefica porque precisamos de rocha viva ou morta bastante porosa para criarmos as bacterias, para depois a alga coralina acabar por cobrir tudo?

Eu no meu aquario tenho um crescimento de alga coralina completamente doido, em menos de 2 meses deve ter coberto tudo o que era rocha, e às tantas não se se é efectivamente benefico, se não está a reduzir o trabalho das bacterias. 
Já vi gente por aqui preocupada com ouriços que comiam a alga coralina, mas nunca percebi o fundamento de tal drama, será apenas porque a alga coralina é bonita, ou ela é efectivamente benefica para o aquario? e neste caso como ficam as bacterias que lá estão por baixo, o que lhe acontece?

Mas tou muito feliz com a minha coralina , cresce que parecem pratos de montipora...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Greetings young jedi night...




> Vou então ler esses artigos.


óptimo, qualquer dúvida já sabes, coloca cá e se for relativa ao artigo do Ronald Shimek, pois será excelente para colocares na área *Pergunta a Ron Shimek /Ask Ron Shimek*




> Onde costumo ir apanhar bichos para as equipas de limpeza apanho volta e meia ostras. 
> 
> Eu devo ir até la durante o fim de semana, se der com alguma ostra, mando-te pelo correio.


 :yb677:  :yb677: Muito obrigado. Oxalá encontres...Obrigado. 




> Este fim de semana passado tive a companhia do Vitor Pestana e andamos por lá a encontrar bicharadas. Veio um ouriço amarelo para o sistema. Lá ver se faz alguma coisa.


Convém estudar sempre as espécies da nossa costa que colocamos nos nossos sistemas de recife tropical, pode não aguentar a temperatura elevada e avariar ou pode ir comer o que não queremos. Vigia o bicho e coloca-lhe Ulva à disposição a ver se lhe pega.




> Uma outra questão que volta e meia me assola e que volta e meia penso nisso.
> 
> *A alga coralina é de alguma forma benéfica para o aquário, ou é apenas um sintoma?*
> 
> Se é benéfica porque precisamos de rocha viva ou morta bastante porosa para criarmos as bactérias, para depois a alga coralina acabar por cobrir tudo?
> 
> Eu no meu aquário tenho um crescimento de alga coralina completamente doido, em menos de 2 meses deve ter coberto tudo o que era rocha, e às tantas não se se é efectivamente benéfico, se não está a reduzir o trabalho das bactérias. 
> Já vi gente por aqui preocupada com ouriços que comiam a alga coralina, mas nunca percebi o fundamento de tal drama, será apenas porque a alga coralina é bonita, ou ela é efectivamente benéfica para o aquário? e neste caso como ficam as bactérias que lá estão por baixo, o que lhe acontece?
> 
> Mas tou muito feliz com a minha coralina , cresce que parecem pratos de montipora...


A alga coralina em excesso pode colmatar a rocha viva, fazendo-a "perder" a porosidade que lhe é tão essencial, por isso nem 8 nem 80, é muito bonita mas convém vigiar. Se todos os parâmetros estiverem bem, deixa andar e não te preocupes. A existência de alga coralina em abundância traduz ou pode traduzir precipitação acentuada ou utilização de carbonato de cálcio, por isso vigia bem a dureza de carbonatos, o teor de cálcio, o magnésio. Essa situação possivelmente será equilibrada quando tiveres mais corais que retirarão da água uma boa parte do cálcio agora disponível em maioria para as algas coralinas. Este tipo de alga coralina é a designada por não-geniculada, ou seja que não dobra, porque não formam ramos flexíveis, não têm geniculas _("joelhos" - adjectivo - 1. diz-se de um órgão que se dobra como um joelho; 2. dobrado; Do latim geniculátu-, "que faz um cotovelo")_ como por exemplo as espécie de algas coralinas da nossa costa que competem com a esponja _Hymeniacidon sanguinea_ e a _Halichondria paniceia_ (ver imagens do meu tópico do Zanclus e não confundir com a alga coralina não geniculada da nossa costa que lá se vê também). Estas algas não geniculadas produzem pratos radiais e formam películas incrustadas que podem colmatar o que cobrem.
Mas como disse se os parâmetros estão bons, tu gostas e funciona tudo bem, então senta-te a apreciar e bebe  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  e quando meteres mais corais duros, pode ser que se equilibre.

May the Force Be With You
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

Um pequeno update de fugida

Foi inserido um Ctenochaetus strigosus na semana passada, pequenino, com pouco mais de 3 cms, e como estive por fora nao acompanhei muito bem a sua vida no aquario. So o vi no primeiro dia ca em casa e estava magricela que ate assustava. Numa semana ambientou-se que foi uma maravilha, pelo menos aparentemente.

Come praticamente de tudo no espaco de uma semana e esta constantemente a bicar na rocha e a limpar algas, eh uma maquina e ta gordinho.

So tem umas marcas nas barbatanas que nao me parecem bem, parece uma bolinha la colada, nao sei o que sera, mas tb nao consigo fotografar. A ser alguma coisa ainda nao o incomodou, nem parece incomodar.

Ta a faltar 1 peixinho ainda para fechar a conta... o Flame Angel!

A montipora que esteve mal ja comecou a ganhar cor novamente, e nao tem acontecido grande coisa. O reactor de calcio devera ser ligado muito brevemente.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Um pequeno update de fugida
> 
> Foi inserido um Ctenochaetus strigosus na semana passada, pequenino, com pouco mais de 3 cms, e como estive por fora nao acompanhei muito bem a sua vida no aquario. So o vi no primeiro dia ca em casa e estava magricela que ate assustava. Numa semana ambientou-se que foi uma maravilha, pelo menos aparentemente.
> 
> Come praticamente de tudo no espaco de uma semana e esta constantemente a bicar na rocha e a limpar algas, eh uma maquina e ta gordinho.
> 
> So tem umas marcas nas barbatanas que nao me parecem bem, parece uma bolinha la colada, nao sei o que sera, mas tb nao consigo fotografar. A ser alguma coisa ainda nao o incomodou, nem parece incomodar.
> 
> Ta a faltar 1 peixinho ainda para fechar a conta... o Flame Angel!
> ...



 :Olá:  Designer

Coloca umas fotos... :Coradoeolhos:  

abraço :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Cocnordo com o Ricardo Prata venham dai as fotos.  :SbSourire2:  
EHEH sempre compras te o strigosus  :SbOk:  


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ora como dizia a outra musica:

O povo eh quem mais ordena...


Ca estao algumas fotos de realmente fraca qualidade, mas que da para ter uma ideia de como a coisa ta a ficar.












Ca esta ele.

Agora sim, parece-me que esta pronto para comecar a introducao de corais, e ainda procuro o Flame Angel.

A coralina cresce em abundancia, os corais nao pioram, as TPAs tornaram-se finalmente regulares. Esta a faltar acertar uns pormenores de circulacao, e ta feito.

Em principio brevemente, muito brevemente sera ligado o reactor de calcio. Vamos a ver. Agora eh aceitar frags de almas caridosas  :Smile: 


Gostava ainda de referir que a Hystrix esta ca mesmo em baixo a titulo de curiosidade, e tem crescido bastante. 

Ira ser mudada em breve para um local mais elevado dentro do aquario.

----------


## Filipe Simões

E ontem os meus queridos palhacos que ja me acompanham ha quase 3 anos, decidiram presentear-me com uma postura.

Sera isto um bom indicador?

O video vai ser disponibilizado brevemente.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Filipe

Então esse aquário? Como vai isso?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

Vai catita, teve algumas pequenas mudanças desde o ultimo Post.

Introduzi um centropyge que me acabou com 3 acroporas, 1 pocilopora e 1 histrix, e ficou-se por aí de apetites. 

De resto não mudei grande coisa. O escumador foi alterado, deixou de ser uma replica do BM, para ser uma replica dum Deltec AP701, com algumas modificações, mas continua a ser uma bomba, claro está, feito pelo Pedro Vicente. 

Deixei de usar reactor de Kalk, nem calcio, visto que o aqua só tem corais moles e 1 Euphilia. 

A alga coralina cresce a olhos vistos, e praticamente de dia para dia, e cresce em pratos, tipo montipora, assim que tiver oportunidade coloco aqui umas fotos.

Não morre nada, e o que lá está vai crescendo saudavel, um dia tenho prai frags que nunca mais acaba.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Filipe

Então esse aquário? Como vai isso?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

Continua a bombar, em automatico, não faço alterações, nao faço testes, não faço nada.

Apenas uma TPA esporadica de 2 em 2 meses, às vezes 3.

Os corais vão crescendo, os peixes engordando, não entram nem saem coisas.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Continua a bombar, em automatico, não faço alterações, nao faço testes, não faço nada.
> 
> Apenas uma TPA esporadica de 2 em 2 meses, às vezes 3.
> 
> Os corais vão crescendo, os peixes engordando, não entram nem saem coisas.


Olá Filipe,

E fotos, tens?
O pessoal quer é fotos  :SbSourire2: 

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Simões

Isso é que é mais dificil, e é capaz de demorar um bocadinho!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Filipe

Então esse aquário? Como vai isso?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Simões

Entretanto nasceu-me uma filha, e o aquario lá está, em modo automatico, sem TPAs há 4 meses, mas ta tudo fine, a coralina cresce que é uma loucura, o Zebrassoma morreu e acho que a harmonia foi atingida em termos de população. Não tenho o mais pequeno pingo de algas, so mesmo o vidro cheio de coralina. Os corais vão crescendo sem problemas, quase nao tenho rocha à vista.

----------

